# Two Musky Glides



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Guy's,
I just finished two glide bait's for my annual fall Musky hunting trip to the North Wood's of Wisconsin. Nothing fancy here like foil or wire through, just Maple, screw eye's, paint, and a little carving on the Bluegill. The Maple stock I used was 7/8" thick and I drilled  5/8" holes 1 1/2" in from both end's to a depth of 3/4". Then poured lead and tuned by drilling lead out of the rear hole. These are countdown, walk the dog style lures. Testing in the pool was comical as these both turned more than 180 degrees and looked as if they were chasing their own tail's. Anything that hang's out in a Musky's area that long is just looking for trouble!!!

Douglas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice! You've got some serious carving skills.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Fantastic Doug! Those poor baits will never see it coming! LOL They will not pass on those!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I love those bluegill.....

Rod


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice baits. Good paint job. :B


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Doug,

Just wondered if you have caught anything on those Gliders yet?

Rod


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the comment's guy's, comming from you "World Class" builder's that's pretty special! I had to really rush these two paint job's to get them ready for my trip but, that's O.K. because I consider everyone I do, practice for the next one.
Rod, This will be the first time out for these glide's, but they will get a good test! I leave Saturday for 9 day's in Vilas Co., 8-10 hour day's on Class A musky water's. With any luck at all, these should have a few teeth mark's on them! I'll post some pic's when I return, I know we'll hitting peak color's in the North Wood's. God, today is going to be such a LONG day at work!!!

Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I envy you....it is definitely Musky time right now. Hope you have a great trip. Take lots of pictures.

Rod


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

row hunter they are awesome, the pics dont do them justice as i have the bottom blue gill and not only is the paint and foil flawless , the action on that guy is killer, have no desire to make jerk/glide baits, but if i ever do, i know what to use as a master template!!!!!

Etch


----------

